# COBIA!!!!!



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

After getting two pomp in the surf early A.M. Monday (went to surf but the waves weren't there yet) along the beach, went to the Beach Pier to kill some time.



Guy beside me caught two pomps as I walked to the end to see what I could see.

On the way back chased a few bobos to no avail and then saw three silhouettes the water headed south. Thought they were tarpon but by the time I got to the end of the pier, one guy had a wee little cobe up on deck and another guy was in mid-fight with a second one.

No size to them whatsoever but cobia in late October is cobia in late October. Whatever that means.



My pomp were on dead shrimp-tipped jigs (Connor's of course) and came between 8 and 9 a.m. about a mile East of Ft. Pickens gate.



Pictures? Why would I take a camera, I was just killing time before work -- who knew there'd be fish involved?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Oh and I have two pier passes in my pocket.

One for T. Gill and one for Clinton.

Give me a shout or drop me a PM, they wouldn't let me leave them for you guys at the pier -- they don't want to be responsible for them.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

You go JOE. 

Connor, Says thanks for the Plug. What Color Jig?


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

About 4-5 years ago, I was trolling stretch 25's in the bay near Pickens on Thanksgiving weekend and caught a 33" cobe.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Last fall, I fished from the St. Park Pier in Panama City, and me and the other guys out there caught a whole bunch of little cobia. There was a large Manta that kept coming by and everytime he swam by, we all would hook up on the little Cobia that was in tow. It was a blast. There was once that we netted 3 Cobia at the same time in a Pompano net. None of them were even close to legal, but they sure were fun to catch. And, Yep, I caught mine on a Connor Jig.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Caught the pomps on white and pink and one of the cobia was caught on a pomp jig as well.

They were tiny, one was maybe 18 inches the other might have been 2 feet.


----------



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Caught a 28 inch Cobe 2 weeks ago trolling a very small bass lure (don't ask me why I was trolloing a small bass lure) beside the 3 mile bridge.


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

sounds like south bound migration for the new little ones


----------

